# Shopping for a laser level - opinions appreciated.



## Kevin K (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello!

I'm in the market for a self leveling laser. 
When I built the deck in our backyard I borrowed one from a friend. It was similar to the Porter Cable model below. I *really* liked it. I have a few small projects where this would come in handy, so I've decided to get one of my own.
It doesn't need to be a fancy remote controlled model, as it'll be used for building decks, installing siding, fences etc. Weekend side jobs for extra cash.


This Stanley laser looks decent. No experience with using one though. Has anyone got any experience with the Stanley lasers? They can be had on ebay for about $130 US.
Click pic for Stanley website.




I've used this Porter Cable 3 beam laser, works great for what I need, but it'd be nice to have a 5 beam model.
Click pic for Amazon.com page.




Does anyone have any suggestions? The products above are in my price range. (~$80-130)

Kevin


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I have had great success, and use exclusively the PLS2. Unfortunately, the cheapest I have found it for was $260 on Ebay.


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 25, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I have had great success, and use exclusively the PLS2. Unfortunately, the cheapest I have found it for was $260 on Ebay.


Thanks for the reply!

What kind of range does that have? I'd prefer to have a laser that will have 50' + of range, as I'll probably build a fence or two this summer. I also like the 5 beam lasers as they allow one to check for square, and will act as a plumb bob.

Has anyone else got any input?

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

For its size, its got more bang for the buck than any laser on the market. Not sure what distance is (advertised or real-world), but I just did a mural hang at a casino in WV that was in a room I estimated to be 1/3 acre floor space, and it beamed bright and clear across the room, with a span of at least 50-60 ft. of line showing.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Kevin K said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> What kind of range does that have? I'd prefer to have a laser that will have 50' + of range, as I'll probably build a fence or two this summer.


Just my $.02 worth but you're better off using a string line for doing fences as opposed to a laser level.


----------



## Kevin K (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## DIYDave (May 8, 2007)

Buy Brand tools sell some quality laser measuring equipment with good range such as Leica Disto:

http://www.buybrandtools.com/acatalog/Disto_Pro_4.html


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I have had great success, and use exclusively the PLS2. Unfortunately, the cheapest I have found it for was $260 on Ebay.


 
I'm not sure that's unfortunate, I don't think you would find anything worth using for much less. The $50-60 ones they sell at the box stores are crap. I tihnk the $260 is a good investment if you want laser and you want reliable.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

is the pls2 self-leveling? what's that laser detector for?


----------

